# Wavy/beach hair tips?



## tara_hearts (Jul 31, 2008)

(Oops wrong forum meant to go in hair&nail)

I am in love with this hairstyle
I have straight hair
any tips?
mine always looks greasy or wet


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 31, 2008)

spray a curling spray/hairspray before hand and then wrap your hair around the barrel of the iron. Don't use the clamp just wind the hair around the iron and when you finish spray it again with a hairspray and shake it out a little.


----------



## ksaelee (Aug 21, 2008)

for looser waves (think victoria secret models) you need longer hair of course, take damp hair and gather it up on top of your head for a really high pony, then wrap into a bun and secure until dry, then let it loose and finger seperate for gorgeous waves with tons of volume!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

what i do is put plaits in my hair (pigtailed ones) or just one big one depeding on his big i want the waves

leave it over night then in the morning take them out and i have beautiful wavy beachy hair


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2008)

waving tongs and a bit of hair mousse :0)


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 21, 2008)

If you have really straight hair that doesn't like to curl (like me) you can have a shower the night before you want to have your hair like this, put some sort of curl cream/mousse etc in it and get those foam rollers. Put the rollers in with your hair still damp, then go to bed. Wake up, and give them a quick blast with a hair dryer and then take them out.


----------

